# Permissible  to park on footpath outside house?



## 3umbrellas (4 Nov 2006)

I live in a narrow road with no off-street parking. The street is used for parking, not just by the residents, but by commuters/workers in the area. My house has no railings in front of it - just a small strip of concrete a couple of feet deep between the house's front wall and the footpath. You can see that this strip is mine, though, because it's a different surface to the footpath and the neighbours have railings that show where the footpath/'garden' boundary for the row of houses is.
I know I don't have any particular rights to the parking space on the roadway in front of my house. However, because of the limited space in the road, some people have taken to parking on the footpath in front of my house – not just half on and half off the footpath, but all 4 wheels off the road – so they're actually half on the footpath and half in my 'front garden' (narrow concrete strip). Sometimes they park so close to the house that it's difficult to manoeuvre my way out at all, but even if they're outside the concrete strip and just on the footpath it can be awkward if I'm trying to get out a buggy or bike.
Is it legal for them to park on the footpath (outside my 'garden')? A polite note on the windscreen asking them to leave clearance space doesn't work because there are so many different commuters that use this street... If one doesn't park there, another will.


----------



## liteweight (4 Nov 2006)

It's illegal to park on a footpath so call the Gardai. Or else have them towed.


----------



## Sue Ellen (4 Nov 2006)

Hi 3umbrellas,

Welcome to AAM.

Sounds like an area that could benefit from [broken link removed] With an election on the way now is the time to get it movin' if you can talk the neighbours into it also.

Another cheap option that springs to mind would be to get one of the removable security barriers such as [broken link removed] or [broken link removed].  Place it at the edge of your property boundary and make sure it gives you at least enough space to get out.


----------



## 3umbrellas (4 Nov 2006)

Thanks liteweight and sueellen. Might go for the barriers - I don't really know the other residents but it might be difficult to persuade them to go for permit parking when they've currently got free (albeit cramped) parking. At the height of the day, I don't think you'd even fit a towtruck down the middle of the road because of the cars parked on both sides!


----------



## extopia (4 Nov 2006)

Parking a car in the manner you describe is the height of ignorance. I would have no hesitation in calling the Gardai to have such vehicles towed. Repeatedly, until the message is clear to everyone.


----------



## RainyDay (4 Nov 2006)

Try planting some gnomes or other decorative items to mark the border of your property (as well as contacting the gardai).


----------



## z107 (4 Nov 2006)

> At the height of the day, I don't think you'd even fit a towtruck down the middle of the road because of the cars parked on both sides!



Would you fit a fire engine or ambulance down the road?


----------



## Marie (5 Nov 2006)

Pavement parking is illegal - period!  In this case not is it trespass on your property and inconvenience to you it constitutes a hazard to pedestrians as it forces them towards the kerb whilst obscuring their view of oncoming traffic.  I agree with other posters that you should report the owner repeatedly and stop the present nuisance.  If the two-foot strip iis identified on your house Deeds as part of your property you could put in a low brickwork wall to define that boundary and put in a few tubs or a hedge......much more pleasant than having your view blocked by a vehicle!


----------



## Johnny1 (5 Nov 2006)

sueellen said:


> Hi 3umbrellas,
> 
> 
> 
> Another cheap option that springs to mind would be to get one of the removable security barriers such as [broken link removed] or [broken link removed]. Place it at the edge of your property boundary and make sure it gives you at least enough space to get out.


 There is nothing cheap about these from €200-€420 delivered for a few bits of box iron welded together with a lock, anyone able to use a welder could make stronger ones for about €10-€20 max.


----------



## Johnny1 (5 Nov 2006)

To put the shoe on the other foot even though this is a totally different situation, I know of a publican in my local town who keep's a parking space for himself outside his pub by placing an empty beer barrel or bar stool in one of the public parking spaces. If I ever have to park there I would have no trouble removing the object to park, he has some cheek.


----------



## extopia (5 Nov 2006)

Lots of people do this kind of thing, putting bollards or chairs out in the road to protect the space in front of their houses. But the OP is talking about something completely different - parking illegally on the footpath. It's a towable offense, plain and simple.


----------



## Sue Ellen (5 Nov 2006)

Johnny1 said:


> There is nothing cheap about these from €200-€420 delivered for a few bits of box iron welded together with a lock, anyone able to use a welder could make stronger ones for about €10-€20 max.


 
I did say "such as" and how many people have access to a welder.


----------



## Johnny1 (5 Nov 2006)

sueellen said:


> I did say "such as" and how many people have access to a welder.


 with a saving of €200-€400 I think that they wouldn't be long welding it themselves or else finding someone with a welder to make one for them. You can buy welders for as cheap as €50 now.


----------



## Purple (6 Nov 2006)

Johnny1 said:


> There is nothing cheap about these from €200-€420 delivered for a few bits of box iron welded together with a lock, anyone able to use a welder could make stronger ones for about €10-€20 max.



If you can make them for €20 including material, storage and plant then PM me and I'll give you a job...


----------



## 3umbrellas (7 Nov 2006)

Thanks for all your replies. 





> Would you fit a fire engine or ambulance down the road?


 Ambulance - probably. Fire engine - I doubt it! Maybe half way down (it gets narrower towards my end). Bit worrying that!


----------



## sim1 (7 Nov 2006)

I am really going to throw the cat among the pigeons! I live in an area where there is no designated parking on a narrow road. I have to park with two wheels on the kerb so that the bus can get by. I have asked several gardaí about this and they have said that while it is not legal in this case I have no other option. Many times, I have come back to my house after being out, especially when there is a match on in Croke Park and I cannot park next or near my house! Your difficulty is that you don't have a marked off space as a garden etc... Wonder how about a sign on your house or in your ground floor window asking drivers to consider blind pedestrians or mothers with buggies?  It might strike a guilty note among these drivers...


----------



## Megan (7 Nov 2006)

I see a case in our local paper where a woman got hundreds of parking fines for parking outside her own house. Judge Brophy told her she was entitled to park outside her own house and ought to apply for a residents' permit. Judge Brophy said "If I was you I would park on the roadway outside my home. If it causes an obstruction, hard cheese. If they (local authority) won't let you park at Cornmarket then they have to provide free parking for you on the Fair Green"
Does this mean that we are all entitle to free parking ourtside our homes and if so could we rent that space out if we dont have a car ourselves.


----------



## liteweight (7 Nov 2006)

People who live in pay and display areas pay a fee to the council every two years for parking. It's not free.


----------



## extopia (7 Nov 2006)

Megan said:


> Does this mean that we are all entitle to free parking ourtside our homes and if so could we rent that space out if we dont have a car ourselves.



No it doesn't. You don't own the street.


----------

